# GSP Thanksgiving



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Turkey...pumpkin pie...and pointers in the field - not much better. Happy Thanksgiving all.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Amazing!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Ya buddy!


----------

